

37 jQuery Plugins and Demos for Developers - vladimir
http://speckyboy.com/2008/12/10/37-phenomenal-jquery-plugins-and-demos-for-developers/

======
GHFigs
Number Adjective Plural Noun for Target Audience

------
andr
andr's Law of Lists of Great Stuff:

The greatness of the items in a list is inversely proportional to the size of
the list.

For further proof, see "Top 100 XYZ Apps" lists in ReadWriteWeb.

~~~
evdawg
Anybody else sick of these sites that live solely on posting "lists"? I mean,
all this is is an aggregate of what you can find on jQuery.org or a google
search, and the sites are usually loaded with ads.

~~~
andr
You could even find better plugins at jQuery.org. The top plugin in this list
is a contact form that slides. Holy bat shit!

------
fallentimes
Lists are for Digg and Delicious not Hacker News.

~~~
tlrobinson
Yes, but lists of _jQuery plugins_ are apparently for Hacker News:
[http://www.google.com/search?q=%22jquery+plugin%22+site%3Ane...](http://www.google.com/search?q=%22jquery+plugin%22+site%3Anews.ycombinator.com)

~~~
johns
We definitely don't need any more lists. Any new and/or unique plugins posted
individually I think would be good.

------
jsmcgd
37 - sneaky number choice.

------
braindead_in
found a few that i could use :)

~~~
kirse
So did I... I'm surprised Impromptu wasn't on the list:
<http://trentrichardson.com/Impromptu/index.php>

It's great for little message-pops and when you need quick user-input.

